# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Freelance Art Handlers and COVID 19

## Mark Wamaling

We are interested in knowing how freelance art handlers around the world are doing during this time? Are there other ways you are creating revenue? Please post here or reply to me at mark@paccin.org

----------


## Mark Wamaling

Just received a request from NYFA to post this. Grants for freelance, contract and non-salary art workers. 

https://current.nyfa.org/post/616648...ations-to-give

----------

